# Calipers and Micrometer



## karlthev (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm not a machinist but would like a recommendation on a decent pair of calipers (inside and outside) and micrometer.  Folks have asked what I want for being such a good boy and I will need to put an addition on the house if I suggest any flashlights!!  If at all possible, I'd like to go with quality products made in the USA. If you'd care to give me a source as well, I'd be appreciative. Thanks. 


Karl


----------



## frisco (Nov 29, 2007)

I have both Mitotoyo (Japanese) and Starrett (I think USA)
The funny thing is I also have a set of 6" Chinese $19.00 digital calipers..... They read pretty good!

frisco


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Nov 29, 2007)

karlthev said:


> I'm not a machinist but would like a recommendation on a decent pair of calipers (inside and outside) and micrometer.  Folks have asked what I want for being such a good boy and I will need to put an addition on the house if I suggest any flashlights!!  If at all possible, I'd like to go with quality products made in the USA. If you'd care to give me a source as well, I'd be appreciative. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Karl



It's hard to find anything quality tools still made in the USA. Even good American names are having stuff made overseas.

However, if you want a recommendation, these don't look too bad.

Personally, I have Mitutoyo calipers and micrometers and find them pretty solid and worth the money, but there are, indeed, cheaper tools out there that will more than suffice for what you will be doing with them. :devil:


----------



## Anglepoise (Nov 29, 2007)

I use and recommend Mititoyo. The Japanese stuff is very high quality and as long as its made in Japan, you can buy with confidence.


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 29, 2007)

It's funny, but I have a 1-2-3" set of Mititoyo digital micrometers I bought back in the '70's which can resolve .0001" if you have standards you can trust. The 6" and 8" Mitutoyo Dial calipers are primary tools a lot of the time.

I also have a couple $15 Harbor Freight 4" dial calipers (China), one at work and the other at home. They see far more actual usage!!!!!!!! I've had them a few years, decent stainless, (no rust) and they check fine with a jo block! (high accuracy standard.)

(I won't own a plastic or digital caliper!  )

Larry


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 30, 2007)

That set Photon linked to seems to be a pretty good deal. I'm not familiar with any of those models included in the set, but Browne & Sharp makes good stuff!

Personally, my preference of calipers is a Browne and Sharp dial calipers (not the ones in that set...).
Mitutoyo makes nice mics, which I've used extensively, but can't speak for other brands due to lack of experience with them.


----------



## kromeke (Nov 30, 2007)

> (I won't own a plastic or digital caliper!  )


But plastic calipers are great for measuring batteries and magnets.


----------



## jch79 (Nov 30, 2007)

I own a Starrett 797B, which on their website is advertised as being "American Made", however :thinking: on the back of the actual calipers, it says "Assembled in America"... :thumbsdow  I'm thinkin' if it was actually MADE in the USA, they'd use that phrase. I wouldn't have bought it in the first place if I knew it was only _assembled_ in USA. Can you say "false advertising"?

Here's what the FTC has to say:


> *Assembled in USA Claims*
> A product that includes foreign components may be called "Assembled in USA" without qualification when its principal assembly takes place in the U.S. and the assembly is substantial. For the "assembly" claim to be valid, the product’s last "substantial transformation" also should have occurred in the U.S. That’s why a "screwdriver" assembly in the U.S. of foreign components into a final product at the end of the manufacturing process doesn’t usually qualify for the "Assembled in USA" claim.





> *Made in USA*
> For a product to be called Made in USA, or claimed to be of domestic origin without qualifications or limits on the claim, the product must be "all or virtually all" made in the U.S.
> 
> "All or virtually all" means that all significant parts and processing that go into the product must be of U.S. origin. That is, the product should contain no — or negligible — foreign content.



So either their website is misleading by saying it's American Made (Made in USA), or the product is misleading and only saying it's assembled in USA. :thinking: 

All that said and out of the way :shrug:, it's a nice quality calipers. :thumbsup:

:wave: john


----------



## dom (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes Mitutoyo are great
If you'll be using it in wet areas (coolant) these are fantastic.
http://www.shopping.com/xPC-Mitutoyo_Mitutoyo_No_500_673_0_8_0_200mm_Waterproof_Abs_Caliper

I have both the 6 and 8" -but use mainly the 6. Auto ON/OFF and keeps it's Zero.

I also have a cheaper Chinese one which is very accurate but chews the batteries -the Mitutoyo batts last forever (a long time anyway)

Cheer
Dom


----------



## Chuck289 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a Mitutoyo calipers and micrometers. They are fantastic. If you want to spend a little less, take a look at SPI. Ive had pretty good experience with them and they are pretty affordable.


----------



## StevelKnievel (Dec 2, 2007)

I've owned Brown & Sharpe, Mitutoyo, Starrett and SPI calipers over the years and they have all been fine. I'm not confident that anything is really made in the USA anymore. SPI is definitely less expensive than the rest, and they were great until they hit the concrete floor. I'd recommend dial calipers instead of digital though. My IP67 digital Mitutoyos didn't do so well when they got dirty, but dial calipers are dead reliable. Any good quality mics will be fine as long as you treat them properly. If you really want some nice tools, call around to the machine shops and see if they know of any retired machinists who want to sell their tools. I scored some of the best quality tools I have like that.


----------



## sgtgeo (Dec 2, 2007)

Harbor Freight

I bought the Digital stainless 6" years ago. I now have a Mitutoyo and it's no better.

I've seen the same caliper I paid $20 for elsewhere for $75-$100

Unless you need it to be NIST traceable get a Harborfreight model


----------



## karlthev (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the ongoing great information! It is much appreciated I can assure you.

Please, as well, don't get me wrong about my desire to have tools "Made in USA". I'm not against Global economies or marketing or production however, when possible, I'd much prefer to see my Countrymen/women provided some more of the stabilty which has been lost over the years. I appreciate some of the more in-depth technical definitions which which John (jch79) researched. I am not unaware either of the fact that some (all?) of the lights which I purchase may not be made in the USA but again, if at all possible that is my preference.

Karl


----------



## LukeA (Dec 2, 2007)

The Mitutoyo 505-712 is now my next pair of calipers.


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 2, 2007)

I opened some toolbox drawers and snapped a pic. I've misplaced my 1" Mitutoyo digital mike and 6" dial caliper which I've had for ~30 years. (They're here somewhere.) This is just some of it, and I'm not a machinist. There's Mitutoyo, Starrett, Brown and Sharp, and "China" represented. I'll say again that that little 4" Harbor Freight, $15 dial caliper actually gets the most use! I have gage pins from 1/16" to 3/4" x .001" and mike standards to check the tools. I trust that $15 puppy to better than .001"!






Larry


----------



## cy (Dec 2, 2007)

got a pair of Starrett digital 6in caliper (#721) that I never use. in like new condition. 
http://www.gizmosindustrial.com/servlet/the-46825/Detail

$90 shipped conus, insurance is extra. please PM if interested.


----------



## winston (Dec 5, 2007)

I like Prestige calipers, but it looks like I'm in the minority.
-Winston


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 5, 2007)

For my non-machining purposes, someone recommended these to me a while back, and they work really well. If I need battery end insulation, I put a layer of tape, close teeth and set that as the new Zero value. I considered getting some of the high end brands mentioned by many in this thread, and realized it was more than I needed.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 5, 2007)

For my use, these appear to be fine. I'll have to look them up.


Karl


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 5, 2007)

If you purchase the Import digitals be sure to by extra real battery's. The battery's die from just sitting there.

I have Mitutoyo's and love them. Though I just picked up a set of the 4" and don't like them

Mac


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Dec 15, 2007)

karlthev said:


> For my use, these appear to be fine. I'll have to look them up.
> 
> 
> Karl



Karl,

If you haven't bought anything yet, these Mitutoyo calipers are a great deal on sale--marked down from $284 to $75.

Also, 12" calipers will really be way too long and cumbersome to work with, imo.


----------



## will (Dec 15, 2007)

I have an ENCO stainless steel dial caliper, 6 inch, that I use all the time, under $20. I also have a sears 1 inch micrometer, carbide faces, that I use.


----------



## sawlight (Dec 15, 2007)

In my box right now, Mittutoyo 0"-6" mikes, 6" digital calipers, 12" dial calipers, four dial indicators, 3 0-.060" one 0-.010", enough said?
I don't have anything bad to say about the others, but bang for buck and build qauility, Mitso is the way to go.
Now the offer for the Staretes up above, for $90, you'd better jump all over that, NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruceter (Dec 15, 2007)

cmacclel said:


> If you purchase the Import digitals be sure to by extra real battery's. The battery's die from just sitting there.
> 
> I have Mitutoyo's and love them. Though I just picked up a set of the 4" and don't like them
> 
> Mac



What don't you like about the 4" calipers? Are they Mitutoyo's? Digital?

Bruceter


----------



## karlthev (Dec 15, 2007)

PhotonFanatic said:


> Karl,
> 
> If you haven't bought anything yet, these Mitutoyo calipers are a great deal on sale--marked down from $284 to $75.
> 
> Also, 12" calipers will really be way too long and cumbersome to work with, imo.



Hmmm, thanks Fred, I'm looking at these right now...


karl


----------



## litework (Dec 15, 2007)

I am responsible for calibration and repair of heavily used micrometers and calipers at my company-about 200 units of each. In my opinion, Mitutoyo, Starrett and Brown and Sharpe make excellent measurement tools. I prefer Brown and Sharpe calipers, and Starrett digital micrometers (mechanical). The Brown and Sharpe is the easiest micrometer to fix (non-digital). 

As part of a cost savings program, we experimented with the Chaun Brand, Aerospace and other "off brand" equipment, and I now do NOT recommend these micrometers to anyone. They usually do not come with a NIST traceable calibration certificate, and they didn't do too well on our gage blocks during our internal calibrations. Even though the initial cost is significantly less, I have outlawed these micrometers for outside diameter verifications on our product (in-process or final). I will say that we have had some success with off brand calipers though. We expose this equipment to water, oils, and things that would make most people cringe. 

Fowler is a cheaper brand micrometer that we've used with some success.


----------



## sawlight (Dec 15, 2007)

litework said:


> Fowler is a cheaper brand micrometer that we've used with some success.


 

Odd to hear that, the times that I have use Fowler tools, the older ones, have been very favorable. They left me with a very good impression, but Mitu was always easier to get for not much more.


----------



## TENMMIKE (Dec 25, 2007)

im a machinist and make short run aerospace parts for several of the main aircraft makers (boeing,airbus,sikorsky,bell,bombardier ,eclipse etc.) these are what i use (about 25% of my tools are not here,(more calipers, coax,depth mic, etc.they are still at work as im changing toolboxes).
for test indicators , i think interapid is best , that mitutoyo one is unusual and its indicator tip holder can rotate 360 deg about it's body axis its pretty hand on occasion.
for mechanical dial calipers its brown and sharp with starrett 2nd.
DIGITAL CALIPERS are the use all day tool and i use my 8" coolant proof mitutoyo calipers the most and my starretts for more careful use or use in hard to read areas as it has a data hold function. 
the micrometers i prefer, starrett digital, but mitutoyo is very good,(also lets not get into a digital vs vernier argument in this thread)
most of my tools i use are starrett,from pitch gage to AGD dial gage tips to radius gages,and adjustable parrellels,
but mitutoyo is good and better then starrett on some tool and vise versa, you cant loose with either.
AS A NOTE SPI is a strange company they used to make very good stuff ,now they seem to rebadge ther stuff....their digi calipers are mitutoyos, some of their digital gages are starrett wisdom
their test indicator is interapid, BUT some of their stuff is also junk so be carful with them, if you know what to look for you can get 1st rate stuff, 
AND LAST ABOUT STARRETT most are made in USA BUT they have a lower grade brand that is made overseas,(started about 3-5 years ago i think)they are called "global edition" BUT you can tell the differnce between real starrett and these others the second you pick it up .


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 25, 2007)

That's pretty impressive. I have most of those figured out, but there are still a few that I don't recognize. 

What's the round wooden box with what looks like punches? Are they pin guages or punches?

That round ring with all the removable points looks interesting. How is it used?

And what's that thing in the upper left corner of the bottom picture (right above the thread guage) ? It looks like it might be a two legged wobbler.


LIke I said. Impressive!

Daniel


----------



## sawlight (Dec 25, 2007)

gadget_lover said:


> That's pretty impressive. I have most of those figured out, but there are still a few that I don't recognize.
> 
> What's the round wooden box with what looks like punches? Are they pin guages or punches?
> 
> ...


 

I shall do my best here:
The wooden box is pin punches.
The ring with all the points is a holder, you can change out the tips on the dial travel indicators for lengths and specific needs.
The other item you refer to, I believe, is used for laying out parts. You can scribe a parallel line off the edge of you're part at what distance you have it set at. I have one similar to it, but never mastered it's use.


----------



## TENMMIKE (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: except the "two legged wobbler" is actualy a devise for attaching to a automatic hand center punch and called a spacing attachment , basicly for making sure your center punch marks for pilot drill holes are equal distance apart if your having to do things like that off machine.


sawlight said:


> I shall do my best here:
> The wooden box is pin punches.
> The ring with all the points is a holder, you can change out the tips on the dial travel indicators for lengths and specific needs.
> The other item you refer to, I believe, is used for laying out parts. You can scribe a parallel line off the edge of you're part at what distance you have it set at. I have one similar to it, but never mastered it's use.


----------



## sawlight (Dec 25, 2007)

Y I B!!!!!!


----------



## TENMMIKE (Dec 25, 2007)

im adding to this statment i made "AND LAST ABOUT STARRETT most are made in USA BUT they have a lower grade brand that is made overseas,(started about 3-5 years ago i think)they are called "global edition" BUT you can tell the differnce between real starrett and these others the second you pick it up"/////////////////
I must have been on the moon or something for the past couple of years but it seems starrett is no longer(several years now) doing well and as i go over their online catalog its much smaller and alot the new items look errr un-starrett like.i dont even see their long time calipers or mics....hopefully the real catalog still shows them guess ill do some digging
i read they are increasing overseas made items ........ the starrett famly now owns only 2% of the company anymore......man, the end is near for them as we know it ill betcha.......sorry for thread hijack


----------



## EXPY (Dec 31, 2007)

tvodrd said:


> I opened some toolbox drawers and snapped a pic. I've misplaced my 1" Mitutoyo digital mike and 6" dial caliper which I've had for ~30 years. (They're here somewhere.) This is just some of it, and I'm not a machinist. There's Mitutoyo, Starrett, Brown and Sharp, and "China" represented. I'll say again that that little 4" Harbor Freight, $15 dial caliper actually gets the most use! I have gage pins from 1/16" to 3/4" x .001" and mike standards to check the tools. I trust that $15 puppy to better than .001"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow Larry, I see you have one of the old Craftsman inside micrometers. [Back row, just right of center] 

Mine is >30 YO and I still use it.

ETA -I'll second or third the Harbor Freight vernier calipers. We use them all the time and if dropped, no big deal.

I used to use electronic ones but for some reason have migrated back to the mechanical ones.


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought that set ~1975 for an engine rebuild.  A dial caliper hitting the cement makes a very unique sound! :green: I've heard it several times over my lengthly career. I've had 2 of my HF 4"'s dropped (by others) and they're just never the same afterwards.  

Larry



EXPY said:


> Wow Larry, I see you have one of the old Craftsman inside micrometers. [Back row, just right of center]
> 
> Mine is >30 YO and I still use it.
> 
> ...


----------



## LukeA (Jan 4, 2008)

EXPY said:


> I used to use electronic ones but for some reason have migrated back to the mechanical ones.



Is is because you don't have to buy button cells or because you can interpolate the measurement or some combination of those two?


----------



## will (Jan 4, 2008)

LukeA said:


> Is is because you don't have to buy button cells or because you can interpolate the measurement or some combination of those two?



I think this might have to do with hard numbers vs a pointer on a dial or a venier scale. This may be similar to an analog clock vs a digital clock.


----------



## johnnymceldoo (Jan 5, 2008)

I use 0 to 4" digital Mitutoyo mics exclusively because they have proven themselves to me time after time. If you arent going to use mics or calipers alot then you may consider skipping digitals. I use them because they are quick.

I recently bought a pair of digital solar powered Mitutoyo calipers and Iam beyond happy with them. They come on when I take them out of my toolbox and are powered by low light levels. They never need re-zeroing. They are a little pricey at around $130 but well worth it to me.


----------



## EXPY (Jan 6, 2008)

LukeA said:


> Is is because you don't have to buy button cells or because you can interpolate the measurement or some combination of those two?


 
Well, I buy the cells at flea mkts or hamfests cheap, but as I circulate around the different locations I go to over 6 months or so, the batteries are usually dead and I'm lazy in certain ways and replacing them is one of them.:thinking:

An older Fowler IIRC was great because the batteries in it lasted almost 2 years, but I'm not sure where it is.

So now I have a couple dial veriners from HF or better ones I pick up from gunshows or whatever at the different locations and I can grab a pair and measure something w/o worrying abt batteries.The digital ones are all dead.

I like the ability of digital calipers to make differential measurements easily by hitting the reset button.


----------



## EXPY (Jan 6, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> I bought that set ~1975 for an engine rebuild.  A dial caliper hitting the cement makes a very unique sound! :green: I've heard it several times over my lengthly career. I've had 2 of my HF 4"'s dropped (by others) and they're just never the same afterwards.
> 
> Larry


 
Same here. Let's see, it was about 1972 and I was rebuilding a Ford Falcon 6 cyl.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a pair of swiss made fowler ultra-cal iv Calipers. They are as close to perfect as necessary I have them checked regularly.
In The machine shop I use, everybody to a man use Mittutoyo measurement tools.

From what I am seeing here the Mittutoyo are a good first choice. any quality units are a good second choice.
Yaesumofo


----------



## TENMMIKE (Jan 7, 2008)

yaesumofo said:


> I have a pair of swiss made fowler ultra-cal iv Calipers. They are as close to perfect as necessary I have them checked regularly.
> In The machine shop I use, everybody to a man use Mittutoyo measurement tools.
> 
> From what I am seeing here the Mittutoyo are a good first choice. any quality units are a good second choice.
> Yaesumofo


for calipers yea mitutoyo digital very good, the coolant proof ones are now what i use 80% of time (im constantly checking stuff in the machine and getting coolant on them) ..if ya like dial face.... brown and sharp is the best i think .
9-12 inch ...starrett digitals.
micrometers ...starrett........multi anvel mics ....mitutoyo's are nicer then starrett here (note its also branded under SPI name and cheaper in price with spi sticker,but im paranoid about rebranding so i only use the true manufacture's version)...if you get digital anything make sure it has ABSOLUTE reading abilaty (no need to re zero even though its good practice) INTERAPID is the choice for test indicators without a doubt,
much to starrett's and mitutoyo's irritence im sure. i like starrett for regular travel gauges over every body else (agd). .0001 bore gauges are a wide open field,i guess i like FEDERAL the most but aint married to them.
as for fowler..ill give a "fair to ok "you cant tell with them and i dont like their calipers , im not sure they make their own stuff anymore, some stuff from them very nice high mid grade some is medium/low end. sorta like SPI but not quite as obvious in the rebranding (SPI digital= mitutoyo digital caliper for example)... solar powerd calipers and ya never need batts pretty much only mitutoyo, ,iv got a set i use if there if plenty of light...all of this is just my opinion..............any mitutoyo guys who have spc ports,and might like a hold function like the early ones , PM me please, i have a bit of info for you if interesrted


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 15, 2008)

Enco has a special on Brown & Sharpe Calipers right now, $89.95.

In the shop I use Mitutoyo coolant proof digitals, but when I really want accuracy, I use these.


----------



## LukeA (Jan 24, 2008)

I remember the thread where it was mentioned that flashlight collecting is a pretty cheap hobby. I have to agree. I just bought some Mitutoyo dial calipers. The coin I dropped on those without batting an eyelash is more than half the total value of my (small) flashlight collection. I spent more time contemplating whether or not to pull the trigger on a Cree E2L than I did on these. 

But I am quite enamored of the Mitutoyo's quality. Shock-proof dial, TiN coated sliding faces, carbide jaws...


----------



## J!m (Jan 24, 2008)

Starret and Brown & Sharpe are fantastic (USA companies), and complete overkill, even for a professional machinist.

I use and recommend Mitutoyo, as several others here have. Bang for the buck, they cannot be beat. I have been working in Thermal Spray for 20 years as of this September, and all those jet aircraft engines were miced with Mitutoyo mics somewhere along the line. (we did a lot of work for P&W as well as GE and others)

I have used them from 0-36 inches and they hold 0.001 inch at 36 inches.

Not the cheapest, but far from the most expensive either. Durable enough for every day use.

Some one mentioned a problem with their digital calipers. I use Mitutoyo and Craftsman (made by Mituyoyo- or they were when ours were bought anyway) every day, and beside batteries, they have never failed. With several people 'sharing' these, that says a *lot*- they don't get the best treatment!

I will also agree that a plastic caliper is a good idea as well. The tape trick works, but if something scratches or whatever... They are also great for delicate surfaces (like expensive watches) that you don't want to scratch...

We have several 'sets' we share in the shop. They are a digital 0-6 caliper (nice for going from mm to inch too) and digital 0-1 inch flat-anvil mic (this also converts units). The mic also has conventional barrel markings as well, so you can learn to read an old-school mic if you don't know already...:thumbsup:


----------



## smokin_arkie (Jan 26, 2008)

I've been in the machining program at the local community college now for about 5 months or so and I had to purchase a bunch of tools when I started the program. I had a micrometer already, but for calipers I found a good deal on the Brown and Sharpe IP67 coolant proof calipers here:

http://www.general-tool.com/bs.html

They're only $121 which is super cheap for IP67 and they work very well. B&S calipers were recommended along with Mitutoyo and Starrett by our instructor. I feel much more comfortable using them around coolant (although I'm still careful not to get them covered with coolant or anything). 

At the same time I also picked up a $20 pair of Harbor Freight 6" digital calipers and I've found that having the two pair is really handy. I need the Brown and Sharpes for class since some of our projects do really depend on tight tolerances, I'm glad to have calipers that I can trust since my grade depends on it. 

But there are also plenty of times when I'm doing something at home when I wouldn't want to use my nice calipers. In cases where something is particularly dirty or conditions aren't perfect (rainy, etc) then I feel a lot better grabbing my Harbor Freights and going for it. Sure maybe they're not as accurate (although they do compare pretty well with the B&S when I've cross checked them), but I'm willing to have them get ruined where I'm not with my precision ones. 

Once you have a set of calipers you find all sorts of uses for them so don't just think you'll use them only when you're machining. Having two pair, one cheap and the other more pricey, solves the problem nicely. Plus you can get two pair of calipers (B&S and Harbor Freight) for the price of one of the Starrett or Mitutoyos. 

I will admit though that many of my other gages and tools are Starrett and I couldn't be more pleased with them. It hurt a little at the time of purchase, but each time I use them I am really happy about my purchases. I have a great Magnetic Base by NOGA that I also highly recommend if anyone is looking for one of those. 

Smokin_arkie


----------



## TENMMIKE (Jan 27, 2008)

calipers , no matter how good are only expected to be accurate to .001 in., i v found them to be a little better then that though, ip 67 cert stuff you can submerge in coolant and itll be ok ,my ip66 mitutoyos are now 2 1/2 years old and get coolant on them all day long , i just wipe em down good , and a drop of starrett tool oil keeps them nice and smooth, just be good about wipeing it down so coolant residue does not build on it 
I personaly do not like B&S digi calipers as they do not feel right to me BUT their dial calipers i think are the best.better then starrett better then mitutoyo


----------



## wquiles (Feb 4, 2008)

Another vote for the Mititoyo's. I have the dial-type (mechanical needle) with inside/outside carbide jaws and "really" love it. I also have a digital unit, and a plastic unit (for batteries, as somebody already mentioned), but the mechanical Mititoyo is the one I use 99% of the time!

Will


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 15, 2008)

As others have said, Mitu is a top company for both calipers & mics. I have the 6", 8" & 12" Mitu Absolute electronic ... the 6" has 'short' jaws that can fit inside areas where the 8" & 12" cannot -- but the 8" is overall the most handy







For mics, I bought 0-6" in one set (new) & 6-12" in a second set on eBay. The smaller set is the current speckled blue Mitu finish, and they work well. The larger set is the older speckled green finish & they are smooth as silk, probably from years of gentle use before I got them. I also have 0-6" Mitus that were individually purchased on eBay for about $40 each (they're around $100 new). 

For whatever reason, Starrett on eBay often brings more than they're worth, Mitu less, Brown & Sharpe less still.

Another overlooked tool is the microadjustable vernier caliper. My 12" is a Starrett 123 ($40 on eBay for a $500 tool), the 18" is a Mitu, model # not sure, but it looks almost identical to the Starrett, about $25 IIRC. The microadjuster is the small, black wheel that's barely visible in the photo (lower right side). This allows direct reading to .001", without glasses or magnification.


----------

